
I'm not Toto, this isn't Kansas - iamelgringo
http://yro.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=91462&cid=7876768
======
Tichy
I don't understand, how could the wedding guests wander into the adjacent room
and not remember how to get back?

~~~
danteembermage
"We had one small section of the country club building (basically a large
room) and the edges of the property leading down into the river valley."

If this story is true, my guess is they were either wandering the grounds or
wandered through the role-playing room into "the edges of the property"

Then they started running into people dressed as wizards and elves all telling
the portal story and they were so thoroughly convinced that they figured a
better chance to getting back to the wedding was to find a wizard than to try
walking back to the clubhouse or the grounds closer to it.

If I were in the Olive Garden, and suddenly I noticed that all the waiters and
patrons were androids, and all of them claimed I was a computer simulation of
a 2009 Homo Sapien running for their entertainment, I don't think my first
thought would be "If I just leave the Olive Garden, all of this will go away"
To these folks, a dozen people in scale mail would probably be nearly as
convincing.

------
10ren
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asch_conformity_experiments>

------
Eliezer
I believe the sudden appearance of this link here owes a hattip to James
Andrix:

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/cn/instrumental_vs_epistemic_a_bardi...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/cn/instrumental_vs_epistemic_a_bardic_perspective/9o9)

(note that the times on LW are advanced ahead of Bay Area times, so yes, this
was posted more than 4 hours ago)

------
JustSoYaKnow
Just so you all know, The Landmarkforum is based on est.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erhard_Seminars_Training> The people at The
Landmarkforum bought the "technology" from the people who ran/own(ed?) est.

------
Silentio
The basic premise of the article is that there is a reality external to
ourselves that can be known outside of our particular systems of language and
culture. If there isn't a transcendent "Truth out there" that can be grasped
by a particular value system (science, religion, etc) then it is perfectly
understandable that two people were convinced they were living in a different
world. In other words, all worlds are "fantasy worlds," or if you like, "all
worlds are real within the context of their particular systems of language."

------
Shamiq
Fiction? Non-fiction?

I can't tell.

~~~
frossie
$2 bill doesn't give it away?

~~~
javert
Those really exist.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_two-dollar_bill>

~~~
chaosmachine
Two dollar bills were also common currency in Canada in the 90s, until we
replaced them with two-dollar coins.

------
gordonguthrie
Sorry to be a pedant, but shouldn't it be one of either: * I am Toto, this
isn't Kansas * I'm not Toto, this is Kansas

Dorothy does after call say "Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas any more..."

